# NorCal Bay Area Vintage MTB Ride @ China Camp, Saturday May 29th



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I was dragging my feet a bit with this weather, but I think we're going to be solid now.

For us NorCal Bay Area types, lets get our vintage out on the trails for a lap through China Camp.

Where: China Camp (park on the road by the enterance station)
When: Saturday, May 29th. Meet at 9:30-9:45, ready to roll at 10.

Casual, social pace...so don't be shy.

If you're so inclined, I'm also planning on making a run up to Black Mountain Cycles after the ride. If you've never been to this shop, you owe it to yourself to check it out. Its amazing and Mike is the coolest.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

You do realize that the MMA expo is going on that weekend in Vegas. 

I was actually going to be working up in the Bay area a couple times this summer and was hoping to get some riding in. Is this going to be a recurring thing?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

muddybuddy said:


> You do realize that the MMA expo is going on that weekend in Vegas.
> 
> I was actually going to be working up in the Bay area a couple times this summer and was hoping to get some riding in. Is this going to be a recurring thing?


I didn't realize there was a direct correlation between vintage mtb collector/riders in the Bay Area and mixed martial arts expos in Las Vegas.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

No direct correlation, just a possible scheduling conflict. If I were in a position to choose I'd be on the ride.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

muddybuddy said:


> No direct correlation, just a possible scheduling conflict. If I were in a position to choose I'd be on the ride.


Note to self: never make fun of muddybuddy.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

I'm jealous. I rode up there back in June 2009. Wish I could make it. Have fun!!

Aloha,
g


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Nuthin?


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

If I weren't a one man bike shop, and had a wife who made big bucks and didn't care if I jetted off now and then, leaving her with the kid and the dogs? 

I'd be there in a heartbeat.

All these pics you guys keep tossing up, giant green rolling sheep pasture with hundreds of feet of vertical, with sinuous singletrack for miles? You guys officially suck


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> Nuthin?


I would enjoy the opportunity. Suprised there are no takers. Heck you even indirectly stated you would wait for me at the top of the big hills. Enjoy the ride ER. 
It would be so cool to do a N. Cal ride.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Aw thanks guys. Group rides of the vintage nature are sometimes tough to get a lot of people to. We're all so spread out let alone schedule juggling.

There's a decent group going though. Who would want to miss an opportunity to ride with several Illuminati members!?


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Who would want to miss an opportunity to ride with several Illuminati members!?


Mememememememememememe.....

I might catch some of ya'lls scraps


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

I hear they are taking the lear to Japan for a little business.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Aemmer said:


> I hear they are taking the lear to Japan for a little business.


So, you're saying when I quit my job as mod, I get a Lear?

Cause all I got when I took it was this stupid helicopter.....:skep:


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Pretty cool that Joe Breeze may show up.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

sfgirlonbike said:


> Pretty cool that Joe Breeze may show up.


See you there. Break out the good bike for this one.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Ask Charlie to come! CK and CC!


----------



## breezin (Nov 10, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> See you there. Break out the good bike for this one.


Eric,

Initially I was planning on riding at Tamarancho with CK and the Aussies. Thought maybe down-unders would be willing to shift over to China Camp, but CK suspects Repack is on their agenda as well. So I pose this what-if (knowing you and everyone else are likely well on your way as planned):

What if y'all came to Tamarancho/Repack instead, with post-ride Gestalt House visit?

Just a thought...

-Joe


----------



## happygofun (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Nuthin?


I was waiting to see how the family commitments shook out.

I just might be able to drag my pink stumpjumper over to Marin after all.


----------



## halaburt (Jan 13, 2004)

breezin said:


> Initially I was planning on riding at Tamarancho with CK and the Aussies. Thought maybe down-unders would be willing to shift over to China Camp, but CK suspects Repack is on their agenda as well.


I'm assuming these Aussies are into vintage bikes (given they found/know CK)?... We've got a strong crowd lined up for China Camp (of bikes anyway... and some riders <g>). I'll be there on my 'Ham.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

breezin said:


> Eric,
> 
> Initially I was planning on riding at Tamarancho with CK and the Aussies. Thought maybe down-unders would be willing to shift over to China Camp, but CK suspects Repack is on their agenda as well. So I pose this what-if (knowing you and everyone else are likely well on your way as planned):
> 
> ...


Hey Joe-

Were you guys planning on riding modern bikes? We've got 6-7 of us all on vintage iron (and Halaburt on the unpainted thing). Not that Tama/Repack can't be done on full rigid older bikes, but we've found China Camp to be a good loop (or two) with it being all single track and vintage friendly.

What time were you, CK, and the Aussies planning to ride? Maybe C Camp in the morning, Repack in the afternoon? Not sure if thats feasible.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

halaburt said:


> We've got a strong crowd lined up for China Camp (of bikes anyway... and some riders <g>). I'll be there on my 'Ham.


Can't quite match a Ham. Potts will have to due. I'm pretty sure we'll have a Ritchey, Fat Chance, and Yeti on hand as well.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2010)

*Ride*

Sounds like a blast, as long as nobody calls in sick at work I will be there. Hmmm, which bike should I bring, I know, a Ritchey.
Eric, thanks for setting up this ride!!


----------



## breezin (Nov 10, 2007)

In the words of the immortal Ricky Cha, "Holy Bembwato!" Yous guys got some major wagons.

And sounds like y'all have a good thing going there at China Camp. I'm leaning towards joining you. Now, just gotta rest my '82 Breezer from the fine folks at Paradigm Cycles.

Hey, Anthony Martin where are you?

-Joe


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

OK if I bring this out ?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

breezin said:


> And sounds like y'all have a good thing going there at China Camp. I'm leaning towards joining you. Now, just gotta rest my '82 Breezer from the fine folks at Paradigm Cycles.


Goes without saying we'd be honored that you'd come out and ride with us.

Heeey, I saw that bike at the 30th Anniv Repack gathering. You took off down that hill so quick we never got to see you or the bike in action! None of us caught up.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

All right, I'm just about ready to cancel my plans and start loading the car for a road trip up there. I am so jealous.


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

muddybuddy said:


> All right, I'm just about ready to cancel my plans and start loading the car for a road trip up there. I am so jealous.


= wishing he lived in CA again....


----------



## mrjustin007 (Jul 22, 2008)

Linoleum said:


> = wishing he lived in CA again....


+1, except when I write the check for my mortgage.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

muddybuddy said:


> All right, I'm just about ready to cancel my plans and start loading the car for a road trip up there. I am so jealous.


You're not going to Vegas for the MMA thing?


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

i'm bringing some socal race metal.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> You're not going to Vegas for the MMA thing?


I am, but if the weekend wasn't already bought and paid for, I'd be very tempted to change plans. Need a little more heads up for the next ride.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

hairstream said:


> i'm bringing some socal race metal.


dude, the ride is in norcal! 

oh, nevermind, I thought you said local. I need to give you Coloradans the benefit of the doubt more often!


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2010)

*Which bike?*

I can't decide, 1985 Commando or 1995 P21 Team.
What are you guys thinking, easy pace or fast pace?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

shawnw said:


> I can't decide, 1985 Commando or 1995 P21 Team.
> What are you guys thinking, easy pace or fast pace?


I don't know...but I hope to hell it has tan wall Z-max's on it. 

It'll be a social pace I'm sure. Definitely not a hammer fest. We're there to enjoy old bikes, great trails, and awesome weather.

Pretty sure sfgirl is bringing her r/w/b bike...so you could be twins if you bring the Team, Commando more vintage-y.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2010)

*Twin*

I can't pass up an opportunity to be a twin of sfgirl.:thumbsup:


----------



## breezin (Nov 10, 2007)

I just picked up my '82 from Paradigm, so I'll see y'all tomorrow at CCamp at 9:30.
BTW, I'll be headed through Fairfax at 9am, and up Butterfield and over Fawn Drive, if you want to join me for the ride over.

-Joe


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

A little off-topic, but what tubeset is used on that new steel Lightning, and what does it weigh roughly, with the build shown?

Hope you guys have a great ride, wish I lived on the west coast, not that I have anything remotely worthy to ride.


----------



## halaburt (Jan 13, 2004)

breezin said:


> I just picked up my '82 from Paradigm, so I'll see y'all tomorrow at CCamp at 9:30.


Excellent news!



Rumpfy said:


> Where: China Camp (park on the road by the enterance station)
> When: Saturday, May 29th. Meet at 9:30-9:45, ready to roll at 10.


So, to be very specific, that would be here: http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&source=s_d&saddr=&daddr=N+San+Pedro+Rd&hl=en&geocode=FRf5QwIdm-Cy-A&mra=ls&sll=38.009402,-122.495477&sspn=0.00913,0.019205&ie=UTF8&ll=38.009114,-122.494812&spn=0.00913,0.019205&t=h&z=16


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

breezin said:


> I just picked up my '82 from Paradigm, so I'll see y'all tomorrow at CCamp at 9:30.
> BTW, I'll be headed through Fairfax at 9am, and up Butterfield and over Fawn Drive, if you want to join me for the ride over.
> 
> -Joe


Nice!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

halaburt said:


> So, to be very specific, that would be here:


Right! See you all there in the AM! :thumbsup:


----------



## breezin (Nov 10, 2007)

mechagouki said:


> A little off-topic, but what tubeset is used on that new steel Lightning, and what does it weigh roughly, with the build shown?
> 
> Hope you guys have a great ride, wish I lived on the west coast, not that I have anything remotely worthy to ride.


My 18.5" is about 23 lbs.

-Joe


----------



## nightshade_rider (Apr 18, 2007)

I'll be down there also with the '82 Ritchey. Hasn't seen dirt yet since the rebuild!

Looking forward to meeting all of you VRC guys. If any one is coming down from Sonoma County let me know, maybe we can hook up for the ride down.

-Brian


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

I'll be on local steel. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## spacemonkey (Oct 8, 2004)

*Vintage Ride*

Unfortunately Jeff at First Flight has both my vintage bikes so I'll be there with what I've got. Sure, it's a 29" but it's rigid and has Paul Tumbies; some times you go for a ride with what you got but rather than the bike you want.

Oh, for a drop bar Salsa....


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Sitting here at work looking out at the rain but ready to ride.
 
Have fun.....


----------



## bmxcollector (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm sitting here in the front yard watching three little boys play thinking the crew on this ride are getting some of the best weather the Bay Area has to offer!


----------



## breezin (Nov 10, 2007)

*China Camp VRC ride*

What a perfect day at China Camp it was! Sunny, warm, green, and a baker's dozen of some of finest people and vintage iron around.

Eric had me and my '82 Breezer on the edge of our seats and singletrack for most of the day. A delight to watch him gracefully loft his rigid blue '95 Potts over every available obstacle along the way, as if it were fully suspended. He was kind enough to allow me to catch my breath occasionally without letting on. Only later did I notice the pistons on that guy. Like he trains for this. Is that fair? Seriously, major fun time.

Afterwards we scooted out to Black Mountain Bikes in Pt. Reyes Station where we saw Mike Varley and ol' buddy Steve Potts.

BTW, coming back on Drake we saw Charlie Kelly in Lagunitas after his ride with the Aussies. His VCR eagle eyes were riveted on JoeW's pink Potts as we sailed by.

-Joe


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

What an absolutely wonderful day! It was great riding with everyone.


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

yep. outstanding!


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

Epiiic!


----------



## halaburt (Jan 13, 2004)

Fantastic time... Thanks to everyone!


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

Ok... that was a special day. Thanks to everyone.

Cheers~
Joe


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

A few pics


----------



## happygofun (Jan 13, 2004)

*Lots of fun*

It was nice to meet you vintage folk and see some of these drool worthy bikes for real. While I cant bring myself to restro the stumpjumper I think I might try a little harder to get the rest of the build era appropriate (tires, handlebars, grips).








kicking the tires








checking something out








first stop, old bikes meet up with some new ones








old and new part ways








lets stop and talk about the bikes in another location








getting ready for the family picture








different builders, same pepto bismo

Thanks for the great time and ride!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

That was really really really great. It was a pleasure to see everybody again and get to know some new people. Thanks for taking a day away from your familial duties to play like kids again.

Thanks to Joe Breeze and Steve Potts for making our day. I'm still grinning.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

breezin said:


> What a perfect day at China Camp it was! Sunny, warm, green, and a baker's dozen of some of finest people and vintage iron around.
> 
> Eric had me and my '82 Breezer on the edge of our seats and singletrack for most of the day. A delight to watch him gracefully loft his rigid blue '95 Potts over every available obstacle along the way, as if it were fully suspended. He was kind enough to allow me to catch my breath occasionally without letting on. Only later did I notice the pistons on that guy. Like he trains for this. Is that fair? Seriously, major fun time.
> 
> ...


We were just a bunch of guys on a mountain bike ride today, but I'm pretty sure most of us were trying to bring our A-game in your presence.  
Thank you for the kind words. You're as down to earth as it gets, but I can't tell you how flattering that is to hear.

Quite a thrill to watch you ride as well. Super smooth. When I wasn't following your lines down trail...you were makin' me work plenty.

The quick peek over the shoulder was usually this:



















Truly a memorable day.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

After I finished my ride with the Aussie and some guys from stokedsf.com, I went out to Lagunitas to help a friend load a piano into his truck. While we were standing behind my truck on Sir Francis Drake, a car passed me with a pink Steve Potts on top. I asked my friend if he had seen the pink bike on the car, and told him that it was a very cool bike, but he doesn't know from bikes, and didn't notice. The car was there and gone so quickly that I couldn't even point it out to him.

After I got home I called Joe and asked how it went, and he said, "That was us passing you on Sir Francis Drake!" He assumed that I had recognized him, because he said I looked right at them, but of course I was looking at the bike. I asked if he was in the car with the pink Potts, and he was, with his own bike on the same roof.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

A couple more pics.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Repack Rider said:


> After I finished my ride with the Aussie and some guys from stokedsf.com, I went out to Lagunitas to help a friend load a piano into his truck. While we were standing behind my truck on Sir Francis Drake, a car passed me with a pink Steve Potts on top. I asked my friend if he had seen the pink bike on the car, and told him that it was a very cool bike, but he doesn't know from bikes, and didn't notice. The car was there and gone so quickly that I couldn't even point it out to him.
> 
> After I got home I called Joe and asked how it went, and he said, "That was us passing you on Sir Francis Drake!" He assumed that I had recognized him, because he said I looked right at them, but of course I was looking at the bike. I asked if he was in the car with the pink Potts, and he was, with his own bike on the same roof.


Haha! Kinda like this?


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

I was waiting for the pix to see what jersey Joe was going with. I was willing to bet we would be wearing the same Velo Club Tamalpais jerseys that we break out for photo ops, but I see he went with the logo t-shirt.

While we were taking a break on the way to Repack, we were joined by, of all people, Marc Vendetti, owner of the much admired JB004 and the rider shown in "Klunkerz" bleeding from the head after naming the corner now called "Vendetti's Face."


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

WOW.....what a special day. Savor it, enjoy every memory, just feel how many of us wish we could have had the opportunity you all just had. Thanx for sharing thru your pics and posts.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I can't believe I am in the bay area, just a couple miles away from this, but so so far. That looks like it was totally epic.


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

What a great day! If the weather, the ride, and trail conditions weren't enough to form a smile, certainly all the geeking and good company pushed it over the top to perfection. Yeah - Joe can really rock that Breezer! Was great to have both he and Steve at Black Mt. Cycles to enjoy the afterglow with us in Pt. Reyes Station. And I was pretty tempted to just jump into the minivan and scoot out of town while I still had the goods attached to it.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

Great people, fun trail, cool bikes, and meeting Joe...doesn't get any better than that.

Shawn


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Can someone tell us a little more about the bike in this picture?


----------



## halaburt (Jan 13, 2004)

mechagouki said:


> Can someone tell us a little more about the bike in this picture?


It was built for this show: http://sonic.net/~ckelly/Seekay/artofmountainbike.htm


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

halaburt said:


> It was built for this show: http://sonic.net/~ckelly/Seekay/artofmountainbike.htm


WOW! I've been to CK's site before but missed that page - amazing!


----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

Great to finally meet some you you folks in person. I think I now need to reassess my definition of "casual, social pace" in regards to riding. You guys (and lady) shred.

Thanks for the great day!


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

*China Camp Vintage Ride*




Plan your trips with EveryTrail Mobile Travel Guides


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Cool daddy


----------



## nightshade_rider (Apr 18, 2007)

No pics of the "twins" ??  

Thanks everyone for making this a great day and special thanks to Eric for making it all happen!

-Brian


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

No need to thank me, I just threw out the date.

I'm stoked everyone came out to ride!


----------



## spacemonkey (Oct 8, 2004)

*A bike that didn't get posted*

Hey cats and kittens,

That was a cool ride.

Here's a couple of bikes that didn't get posted to this string.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

still no pics on my end?


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

nightshade_rider said:


> No pics of the "twins" ??
> 
> -Brian


These twins?


----------



## Retro MB (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks for posting the pics. It looks like it was a lot of fun. I wish that it was close enough that I could have been there.


----------



## spacemonkey (Oct 8, 2004)

*Nuts*

Sorry about that.
Google Chrome kind of stinks for uploading images. 
Apparently Firefox isn't much better.
I'll keep plugging away until I figure it out.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

You guys all just suck!. 

That ride so would have been worth the eight hour drive up there in Memorial Day weekend traffic.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

muddybuddy said:


> You guys all just suck!.
> 
> That ride so would have been worth the eight hour drive up there in Memorial Day weekend traffic.


mmhmmm. :thumbsup:

Did you have fun at the WWE thingamajiggy at Vegas?

Spacemonkey, you can also use photobucket or some other hosting site and just put in the url.


----------



## spacemonkey (Oct 8, 2004)

*One More Time*

This time for sure.


----------



## spacemonkey (Oct 8, 2004)

sfgirlonbike

It took three different browsers but I was finally able to upload the photos.

Enjoy.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

sfgirlonbike said:


> mmhmmm. :thumbsup:
> 
> Did you have fun at the WWE thingamajiggy at Vegas?
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------

